
EU Police Are Planning a Network of Facial Recognition Databases - thepete2
https://theintercept.com/2020/02/21/eu-facial-recognition-database/
======
lprd
Weird, just 18 days ago this was posted:

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/feb/05/european-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2020/feb/05/european-
parliament-insists-it-will-not-use-facial-recognition-tech)

HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22254864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22254864)

Did something else get leaked?

------
JohnFen
This face recognition problem is getting seriously out of control. I hope that
we'll find a way to prevent the obvious problems it is bringing, but I'm
getting increasingly fearful that we won't.

